
Google vs. Yahoo Interface Design (2005) - marmshallow
https://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?189
======
marmshallow
Here are the google products on the list that are discontinued as of today:

\- Google Answers (read-only now) \- Google Desktop (killed 2011) \- Google
Directory (killed 2011) \- Personalized Google Homepage \- Google Picasa \-
Orkut

I left out some that had been integrated into other products or rebranded.

